# [OT] Mapa Uzytkownikow Gentoo w PL

## fallow

kto sie jeszcze nie dopisal , niech sie dopisze  :Smile: 

http://217.96.130.202/~crefff/mapa/?

o mapce -> http://217.96.130.202/~crefff/mapa/?about

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

o nawet trochę się rozwinęła od czasu ostatniej mojej wizyty  :Smile:  Teraz można nawet już edytować swój profil - tylko już nie pamiętam co chciałem zmienić  :Razz:  ale www ciągle nie wyświetla w danych  :Razz:  Może ktoś ma kontakt z autorem i mu przekaże?  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Dawid159

Ładny projekt  :Smile:  Już się dopisałem i tym sposobem już są 2 osoby przy moim mieście  :Very Happy:  (Kłodzko)  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

Dawid

----------

## Belliash

A gdzie Legnica ??  :Sad: .

----------

## Strus

Strus dodany   :Mr. Green: 

Co do strony, to wystarczy podać bez http:// i wtedy się wyświetli.

ps

Fallow dlaczego OT ?? ten temat jest nie związany z Gentoo ? Jest  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

dlatego Off Topic , ze to nie jest problem  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Strus

Hmmm OT to teraz się robi  :Razz: 

IMHO [OT] jest do tematów nie związanch z gentoo, a nie do nie problemów. No nic...

Ja bym zmienił na [COMMUNITY] albo coś takiego  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

mnie wszystko jedno  :Razz:   :Wink: 

dla mnie Off-Topic to kazdy luzny temat.

cheers

----------

## axquan

tylko jeden ludź w mojej mieścinie ma Gentoo??   :Rolling Eyes:  Weird... Dopiszcie się do Częstochowy to założymy LUG`a  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

A co z ta legnica?

----------

## raaf

witam!

kraków górą!  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## grzewho

ciekawa sprawa. się dopisałem

----------

## nelchael

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> A co z ta legnica?

 

Pytasz o to drugi raz - po co? Brakuje Ci jej na mapie? Najwyrazniej nikt sie nie wpisal - dopisz sie!

----------

## Poe

wpisany juz jestem od dawna, ale nie zaszkodzilo odsiwezyc ja troche i zobaczyc jak tam sie rozwija. cóż.. nie ukrywam, ze na Górnym Śląsku jest największe zagęszczenie gentoowców (mowie pod względem województwa, bo jak zwykle, np z fallowem zaczniemy sie "sprzeczac" ze Sosnowiec to juz zaglębie, a nie Śląsk  :Wink:  )

----------

## skazi

Ja też się wpisałem, fajny pomysł. 

ps. Jestem jedynym użytkownikiem Gentoo w Cieszynie  :Sad:  , chyba muszę przeprowadzić jakąś akcję promującą  :Very Happy: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Świetny pomysł... wpisałem się. Ogólnie chciałbym powiedzieć, że Gorzów rządzi!! :D

----------

## jackie

Z zasady nie podaję w necie swoich personaliów w przypadku danych ogólno dostępnych stąd nie mogę się dopisać ale taka mała mieścina jak Mikołów ( 20 tys. mieszkańców ) ma przynajmniej 2 userów gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## vArDo

Rewelka. Mimo, iż studiuje w Krakowie i tutaj spedzam wiekszosc swego nedznego zycia, to w Gentoo zakochalem sie w moim miescie rodzinnym - Bielsku  :Very Happy:  I tym sposobem mamy juz dwie osoby na Podbeskidziu  :Very Happy:  [Hanysy  niezle czadu daja  :Razz:   - to wyglada jak ogolna mapa gestosci zaludnienia Polski  :Razz:  ]

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Strus

Tak jakby jeszcze ktoś nie wiedział to jest ogólny spis linuksowców i ich maszyn http://counter.li.org/  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   A co z ta legnica? 
> 
> Pytasz o to drugi raz - po co? Brakuje Ci jej na mapie? Najwyrazniej nikt sie nie wpisal - dopisz sie!

 

Gdzie mam sie dopisac?

----------

## Dawid159

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *rafkup wrote:*   A co z ta legnica? 
> 
> Pytasz o to drugi raz - po co? Brakuje Ci jej na mapie? Najwyrazniej nikt sie nie wpisal - dopisz sie! 
> 
> Gdzie mam sie dopisac?

 

Jeżeli nie widzisz legnicy na mapce oznacza to, ze nikt się jeszcze nie dopisał  :Smile:  Wystarczy, że będziesz pierwszą osobą, która to zrobi czyli na gorze strony dajesz na dodaj wypełniasz co trzeba zaznaczając legnice  :Smile:  Wtedy napewno pokaże się na mapce   :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

Problem w tym że tam do wyboru nie ma Legnicy, więc jak może ją wybrać????

----------

## Dawid159

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Problem w tym że tam do wyboru nie ma Legnicy, więc jak może ją wybrać????

 

Hmm o ja mam w takim razie inną wersje mapy    :Laughing: 

U mnie jest 

Województwo: dolnośląskie

Miasto: Legnica   :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

Faktycznie jest  :Embarassed:  , chyba wzrok już nie ten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Strus

Znikłem z mapy...

Ktoś jeszcze zniknął ? Bo mam wrażenie że C1REXa też nie ma..

----------

## skazi

Chyba z pół mapy zniknęło, mnie też nie ma i jakoś mało tych kropek zostało    :Sad: 

----------

## Strus

Już wszystko jasne. Rozmawiałem z autorem mapki.

Przenosili ją na szybszy serwer i parę problemów było.

Teraz powinno wszystko grać.

----------

## milu

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Ktoś jeszcze zniknął ? Bo mam wrażenie że C1REXa też nie ma..

  Ja nie znikałem a C1REXa widziałem na mapie.

Edit: Sorki - nie odświeżyłem strony jak pisałem posta  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

Zobacz post wyżej!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mazafka

ehhh, ja też jedyny ludek na 15 tys. miasto, lipa panie...

----------

## C1REX

Zupełnie BTW.

Intryguje mnie, że ktoś zwrócił uwagę, że się dopisałem, a później, że mnie brakuje : )

----------

